# No More Space Marines would you still play?



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

We all complain and bitch about all the space marine and the different variant armies out there and it got me to think about it. If GW decided to drop Space Marines or had never introduced space marines as an army would you have played 40K or would you still play 40K? I know GW would never drop space marines but just curious to see what people have to say if space marines and all the variants disappeared the way of the squats would you still play and why?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd have to say yes I would still play, as it was Orks that got me in initially but a similar scenario (as current SMs) could arise in the form of the poster race of 40k so it would just be bitching about a different race...most likely Guard, you can't have the human race dying on your fanbase now can you . to think about it though...If Guard where the poster boys, we may actually have got plastic variants for Guard apart from Cadian and Catachan from GW XD

Grish


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If they never made them into an army I would wonder why their main fluff money maker isn’t an army and play warmachine more.

If they removed them I would say fuck you and still use my codex with my friends. To me the wolves are the most appealing army out there and I just hate the rest tbh, I can either choose between some of the most inefficient soldiers in history, ***** space elves, blue commie monkey, OR green dipshits..... actually I rather like the green dipshits but the rest can burn in a fiery pit of eat shit and die.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

If they never made space marines, we wouldn't have CSM's I would be sad, but atleast my orks are still there.

If they were removed, I would cry a tear of joy, then sadness cus my chaos marines would be removed too..


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd stop playing. If my favorite race was removed from the game, I'd want nothing to do with it anymore.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes.
I have played eldar for longer and it would deplete the ranks of noobish SM players somewhat as well.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't even think it's technically fluffable. How could you completely remove a race that by definition is scattered throughout the galaxy as a whole, with no accurate account of where they all are at any given time. Especially those that have gone missing or vanished. If you removed SM's you'd have to remove CSM's as well... since the latter stems from the former. that would be the end of the game in my eyes...

but i guess more directly answering the question; no, i would not continue to play the game if Space Marines were removed.

CP


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't like it at first but I wouldn't really care because I am mostly into nids...but wait who would stand up and fight against nids then? :*(


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

The orks ofcourse "CMON LADZ TEH 'UMIES 'AVE GONE AN DISAPEERD LOIK, LEZ GO SMASH SUM BUG 'EADS FER FUN"

Without spacemarines to kill millions of orks per second, the orks organize and wipe out every tyranid hive within 2 months. but now with no one to fight, the orks decide to rig planets like cars and smash them together. the galaxy explodes randomly as khorne goes apeshit cus he loses all his chaos marines.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

idk you bring up a good point without the marines to hold the orks and the nids at bay...what will happen then? I think there would be an epic battle but I couldn't decide on who would win


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

It really wouldnt bother me much, cause I would just play Eldar instead. I find Eldar as cool, if not cooler than, Chaos Marines anyway imo. Plus, the codex is in a much better state than the Chaos one.

It would be a win-win situation for me :biggrin:


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, the Orks and nids are both very powerful and capable of doing massive hordes, or elitemonstrocities (lootas tear monstrous creatures apart, gotta love str 7 1-3 shot guns plowing into a hive tyrant stupid enough to not bring guards (sadly hitting on 5's so out of 45 shots (max) 15-20 may hit, on 3's to wound another 10 or so. taking his saves he may fail a few. 30 boyz with shootas also works. 60 shots, 20-30 will hit, wounding on 6's, so 10 max may wound, do both in one turn and youve just destroyed a 200+pt model WOO

Though the nids have tonnes of shots that deny ork armor regardless, so shooty nid armies eat orks for breakest.

Since orks reproduce so quickly, and the nids can't hit everywhere. their fight would be a long and hard one. Eventually the nids might lose to much biomass and pull back, or the nids find a way to use the orks regenerative and reproductive abilities to create a limitless source of biomass (send out a spore, it becomes millions of orks, eat all of them but 1, use it to make another million orks... rinse and repeat. thus the orks would be absorbed by a giant ball of bio mass and become a new strain of genestealers. and that would be the end of that.

But point arises, The space marines(this includes ALL VARIANTS) are the main reason the orks are unable to grow at the rate they were designed for, being killed and purged by the billions daily. If this was to stop ubruptly. the orks would grow astonishingly fast and would overwhelm the other races (eldar would be consumed by green, as will tau and imperial gaurd. the necrons would put up a harder fight because of their own staying power but eventually the numbers of greenskins would become just too much.

Now the tyranids have to fight the largest WAAAGH! in the galaxy, A Massive wave of nothing but green, countless ork ships would decend onto the hives and the orks would plow their way through, cutting off the tendrils and stuffing bombsquigs into nornqueens for fun. the docs would learn tyranid weaknesses through examining the very workings of their creation, even engineer new things to experiment "bio-doks" would use tyranid technology to create orks capable of infiltrating hives unoticed and wreak havoc from within, with the hives distracted the orks would hit them like a wall of green. and when the smoke clears, a warcry of every greenskin in the galaxy will be heard, the chaos gods will quiver with fear, as they know that now the tyranids are gone, the eye of terror is next!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know, if they had never existed it would have been far easier on the diversity of the game. The fundamental flaw with the marines is that there are:

a) many different legions with their own unique characteristics 
b) many legions which are still space marines deep down watever colour power armour they are wearing

This coupled with the baseline for marines being that little bit too high and you get a recipe for genericism.

Maybe they could get a little less bashing if GW put them on the 2 year wait cycle most others have instead of yearly upgrades by either new colours or new toys. The issue is caused when 50% of your opponents are the same army painted like a rainbow with different tagged on abilities which, so they get played above the already strong basic units, are stupidly strong.

Go back 18 months and I would blame it on ease of manufacture, but the SW and BA models have blown that one out of the water - which is nice because I used to hate the nagging suspicion that the only reason we had too many marines was because the molds were cheap.

So no, I don't think it would enhance anything to remove them (or never have had them) but maybe GW could stop giving them as much attention, there are enough chapters released, just build on them and stop the 12monthly recolouring job.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd put on a trollface whenever I see a hurpadurp-type of SPESS MUHREEN player and ask him "Problem Astartes?".  Even if it meant that CSM are no longer legal. People would have to grow up to the challenge of having a 4+/5+ save average and consequently turn into more clever but most of all more mature players, resulting in much more enjoyable games. It'd be something like what they said in Kingdom of Heaven: if you'd burn Jerusalem to the ground there would be a lot of bitching and whining but you might just end up saving humanity from untold amount of pain in the ass.

But the best part would be rolling with the Sisters, who would be the only army with an average 3+ armour save but nodoby in their right mind would cry about it as they're just T3. It would also be great that an "all comers" list would really be an "all comers" list, not just a euphemism for "anti-SM list with a few templates so I won't suck balls if I bump into a horde army".


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

What he said


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, if they did not exhist then this would roll on right donw the imperial armys.
No SM would mean there was now hersey so no CSM
this leads to there being no Sisters of battle due to the tech coming from the SM and the fact that the IG could alone not of conqured so much of the galaxy
the GK would not exhist ether.

So in effect what would happen is the IG would be a only a small resistance force as they would not have the planets to replenish there losses....

Na to remove at the SM would mean there would be no imperium as we know it.

To remove them now... there would be only 1 way and that would be for the overall defeat of the Imperum, the only way that could happen would be for the Warp to successfuly oblitirate the entire galxy meaning that no other race surives ether....

Would i still play if the SM had never been inveneted.... Yes cus i would of been none the wiser.

Would i play if the SM was removed from the game... i doubt anybody would because there would be not much left to play if chaos rules all...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Dude, OP meant that they'd stay in the lore but their codices would be wiped from existence. The lore would be left untouched.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Forgetting the fluff and the storyline of the Heresy etc... I'd still play 40k if the Space Marines had never been introduced.

If they were removed now... yes, I'd probably still play, though it would mean I'd not be able to use the army I want to, of the Grey Knights.

Forgetting the current fluff... if Space Marines had never been introduced, it would mean no Chaos Space Marines.... Soo, This would probably mean that the IG had a bigger role, and probably better training and equipment, as more resources would have to be devoted to them. Power armour would still be about I feel, but it would be more of an exoskeletal walker then a suit interfaced with the person like SM's are. 

Infact... I think that cutting SM's would increase the diversity of the game, but you could run the risk of more 'Tau-like' armies, since we'd have alot of higher tech humans running around.. and probably a higher tech universe all together, as there would be none of that stupid worrying about machine spirits etc that holds things back right now.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol... yup i realise that 

thats would be a ghood thing getting rid of that dammed machine sprit thing.. humanity should of advance in 10,000 years


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I would probably stop playing. Also contrary to popular belief the absence of SM would not make players any better, since they would just flock to the next competitive army. Hence turning eldar/Necrons into the new space marines, and everyone would complain about the idiotic elfs and their ability to have awesome flying tanks and almost a standard 4+ armor save (compared to my Orks, and gaurd who take real skill to play: "Possible future ork/gaurd player hating on Eldar). I mean seriously would any of you Eldar or Necron players really enjoy being the noob army that everyone calls out for being cheap. Because lets be honest next to marines Necrons, and eldar are the next most complained about armies. Not to mention the huge influx of unskilled player would make ppl that player your armies look like goofs.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> If they removed them I would say fuck you and still use my codex with my friends. To me the wolves are the most appealing army out there and I just hate the rest tbh, I can either choose between some of the most inefficient soldiers in history, ***** space elves, blue commie monkey, OR green dipshits..... actually I rather like the green dipshits but the rest can burn in a fiery pit of eat shit and die.


i sense much anger in this one....:shok:



Khorothis said:


> I'd put on a trollface whenever I see a hurpadurp-type of SPESS MUHREEN player and ask him "Problem Astartes?".  Even if it meant that CSM are no longer legal. People would have to grow up to the challenge of having a 4+/5+ save average and consequently turn into more clever but most of all more mature players, resulting in much more enjoyable games.


i agree with this. i'd be absolutely discontent about, and be discouraged for a while, but then i'd be able to focus on 'Nids and Eldar, but i would be disappointed.

like them or not, it was Space Marines, Crimsom Fists that graced the front of 1st Edition 40K, aka Rogue Traders. taking SM out of the game would take away its heart and soul, because i always thought the game was mostly the slow, steady, yet inevitable decline and eventual destruction of Mankind as a species in the galaxy, and the handful of Marines trying to stop that.


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I don't know, if they had never existed it would have been far easier on the diversity of the game. The fundamental flaw with the marines is that there are:
> 
> a) many different legions with their own unique characteristics
> b) many legions which are still space marines deep down watever colour power armour they are wearing
> ...


A funny thing is, they could play the same variant army game with a number of other races and receive a lot less grief in general. Imagine:

C: Catachan - sneaky, jungle fighting IG.
C: Saim-Hann - full jetbike Eldar.
C: Iron Warriors - fortification/terrain busting Chaos Marines.

In their defense, I imagine this isn't the greatest business plan and you can't please everyone. I can understand if molds and model production are expensive and there are perhaps better things to work on then a few army-specific models like jetbike avengers and mortar-CSM. Even if they run the game like this there would still be neglected armies for some people, where are the variant Necrons or what about a codex for the Valhallans, etc.

And at the end of the day, the Marines get the variants and associated issues. Some people want to know where their damn Dark Angels and Black Templars are and they made angel-assault marine models for the Blood Angels. 

The Space Marines don't have to be the only army with multiple personality syndrome.

As for the heart of the topic, I don't play Marines. I'd play the game but don't begrudge Marine players for leaving. And being rid of Marine players doesn't magically improve the playerbase. Good people play Marines too. Noobie players would latch onto something else that everybody grows to hate.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Honestly i dont think there is anything wrong with the marines, they are hated so mush because they are the dominant force in the 40k gaming world... this is the same mentality that affect near all things in life...tech nerds hate windows, ... Goths hate girls who want to look like barbie, Staff slag of the managment. Everything has its bug bear.

If there was no SM then these noobs would go else where, another army would become the dominant army and then be hated as much.

lol, the only reason i went with Sm myself is becasue i got tired of waiting for a new codex for GK. With the "popular" armys at least you know that you will get the updates.

If there was no space marines, ild just pick my IG or GK up and play.

I personal dont hate or have any issues with any army in 40k, they all have there place.

Though i think its obvious there are 4 mainstay armies in 40k that with there loss would change 40k for the worse.
CSM
orks
Imperial (SM and IG)
Eldar

Nids, DE, Necrons, GK, SB, Tau these are more secondary armies.. though they have a purpose there loss would not destroy the whole game and the history behind it


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I got into 40k because of marines. The Rogue Trader book cover hooked me and the models got me to bite too. I very quickly switched to chaos marines as they were more aesthetically interesting to me.

So, I probably would not have gotten into 40k without marines being around. Would I quit if marines were removed? No, as I have too much time, money and energy invested to just quit now, no matter what direction GW goes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

would I still play if tonka toy space marines did not exist?...lemme think about that one for 1 microsecond.
YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES..and erm...yes.
I would be as happy as a pig in shit if for some unknown reason every single last space marine in the 41st millennium just died, so that actually interesting armies can take shits in there helmets.

plus it might make Jervis Johnson shut his stupid gob long enough to realize NO, not everybody has played and started with space marines, you stupid pathetic little man, why don't you just quit and go do something useful with your life like find a knot to put in your noose, nobody likes you, nobody wants to like you, and you make hating space marines more popular than GW hobbyists fapping off to jailbait.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> would I still play if tonka toy space marines did not exist?...lemme think about that one for 1 microsecond.
> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES..and erm...yes.
> I would be as happy as a pig in shit if for some unknown reason every single last space marine in the 41st millennium just died, so that actually interesting armies can take shits in there helmets.


Hey....Pre-Heresy was cool! mind you......

They are whinny god fearing bitches now.........

And the Emperor is Dieing.....well the eldar are plotting to have him reborn as the neman to save the galaxy.......But if that fails he will become the 5th chaos god...thus wiping out humanity and most of the galaxy leaving openings for the other races to take over......

So anyhow ya i would still play, mind you i DO like my Pre-heresy blood Angels so i would find some way to still use them. (I mean come on marines USED TO be cool except the space pricks, and ultrasmurfs)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I would never have even gotten into 40k without Marines- I was only introduced to the hobby after seeing my mate play Chaos Gate, I had some vague idea that there were toys made of the video game so my mate showed me his closet full of Blood Angels, the rest is history as they say.

If they were to remove SM now? I'd leave the hobby straight away.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It wouldn't make any damn sense. Another thing I don't get is why people hate marines so much.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

seing my first 40k army was Nerons my answer is yes i would started 40k and no i wouldn't stop if the glory boys got the chop


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

BucketWalrus said:


> *SNIP* ...the chaos gods will quiver with fear, as they know that now the tyranids are gone, the eye of terror is next!


That whole speech made me the happiest person on earth.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> It wouldn't make any damn sense. Another thing I don't get is why people hate marines so much.


Because it's cool to hate on Marines. It makes people feel good about themselves that they were able to be original, as if one's army of choice actually says anything about that person's intelligence, maturity or otherwise.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

My first Army was Eldar. Even when I was first introduce to the game of 40k, SMs put me off. Everyone played them, SWs, DAs, Ultras.... sigh. Then Eldar was mention to me. I was hook. I wanted Power Armoe in my life but refuse to yeild to SM fanboyism, so Chaos has dominated my 40k interest in everything from BL Books, Armies, and Modeling. Now I think of moving on to Orks. Would I still play with no SMs, Hell Yes, I always thought IG were cooler from the get go. I be sad without CSMs, but I then again if the SMs were never there to begin with then I wouldnt care.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'd still play 40K if Marines went poof since Orks were the thing that started me off in the first place, the only bad thing about them leaving is that I don't get to fight as many SM players which are often the ones I face and beat the most often, (and to see the arrogant newbies look in shock as my shoota boyz outshoot their precious Spess Mehreens and clobber the lot). :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Outshoot sm.... With shootaboyz.... Lmfao


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Because it's cool to hate on Marines. It makes people feel good about themselves that they were able to be original, as if one's army of choice actually says anything about that person's intelligence, maturity or otherwise.


There is truth in what you're saying but we both know that you're exaggerating for greater retorical effect. There certainly are people who hate SM because 1, their archetypical player base (if you're not part of it then don't complain about it) 2, they get all the love it is possible to get and thus the rest of the armies are "simplified" into oblivion (Eldar, Orks, CSM, mainly) 3, they're so numerous that you can't build for an all comers list properly because you know that at least half the people attending the tournament (ANY tournament) is going to be a MEQ one way or the other. 

However, there are those, such as myself, who just can't stand space nazis, this whole "I'm better than you because I was made to, even though I was originally the same nameless guy in a random hive just a few decades ago" business. Space Marines are xenos too (if you assume that xeno means non-human, and human can mean a fairly wide variety of mutations due to evolution/exposure to whatever/etc.), except they look like humans, while they are not only considered super-human but accepted as such. Why? Because the Emperor made them, who himself is a xeno too, and a heretic to boot, because he is essentially a closely-knit organic LAN-party of ancient Shaman, who were humans originally, but their Captain Planet-style reincarnation resulted in the greatest tyrant of human history, who coud pull off everything he wanted because he was powerful and shameless enough. 

So eventually we have a big dick who made smaller dicks who are able to fix problems the original tiny dicks can't, of course in the name of humanity in all caps, while essentially it is the worst xenophobic nightmare in the whole galaxy. 
And then I'm told that these dick space nazis are the saviours of humanity, that they are the sons of Chuck Norris and that everyone else can only be mediocre at best in comparison. From a fluff perspective their arrogant, violent, zealous, mindless, xenophobic behaviour is at least irritating. From an IRL perspective, this is a bloody game that is supposed to be fun for all participants and not just the Space Marines. 

As you can see, I don't think that I'm cool, intelligent, or mature. I simply look at the lore and evaluate it with my own perspective and principles. That is what people call an opinion, or more specifially a personal opinion. I will respect yours as long as you respect mine, and we will get along just fine.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

In this scenario, would there still be chaos marines?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

There is a difference between a xeno and a mutation. And they aren’t mindless... And xenophobia isn't irrational. During the firs human expansion we allied with xeno races but when we fell they enslaved us and stole our worlds. Ok, it won't let me edit my post so sorry for the double. No there wouldn't be chaos marines because there are no what? Space marines, that's right class. That would be like saying there are no space marines but I can field space wolves or GK.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I take it you mean "born different" when you say "xeno", but unfortunately for you it means "non-human" (the word roughly translates to "alien form" in English), which includes "made different", and the Space Marines are a genetically engineered race with human "raw material" involved in the process. A Space Marine to a human is the same as a Hive Guard to a Tyrant Guard: the base is the other and they have lots of similar features but they are two entirely different things.

Among cilivised humans having a mind is more than being able to think rationally and to solve problems on a mental level. It also means an understanding of the world we live in, our place in it, others' place in it, and a broad vision. Logically, in this context "mindless" meant that Space Marines are very single-minded in their existence, who keep warring in the Emperor's name without mentally zooming out to see the bigger picture. Which happens to be the hallmark of the kind of tyranny humanity has always rebelled against, the "I know better than you do so I'm going to tell you whats the best for you" situation.

Xenophobia means an unnatural fear of outsiders, with heavy emphasis on "unnatural". Phobias are always considered psychological problem, regardless of how it is based on fact, because your defensive response isn't generated by you being threatened, but by your insecurity and fear of said outsider. Which isn't healthy if you ask me.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I would say that I might not have played(not sure about this, but Nids WERE my first army, so I might have), but I would still play under the condition that they add in some armies to replace SM.

And about the xenos vs mutant thing, I am inclined to agree with both sides. By a literal translation, yes, SMs are xenos. But, they still have some degree of humanity. They may be highly mutated, but they still have some. And the SMs have enough power to curb-stomp anyone who says that the Emperor shouldn't rule them, due to not being entirely human. Hence, no one cares.

To set the record straight, yeah, I hate SMs too, from a fluff perspective and GW/player-base love perspective. Model looks, and army as a whole, if they were a little less popular and a little less of zealots(renegade armies fix this problem), I would probably love them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Show me any race in 40k that is different. And I am a SW fan so I suppose I am used to their mentality which is slightly more open then the rest of their kind but a Marine would still be considered human.

Genetically speaking they are nearly identical to humans but they have been mutated, yes. That does not make them a xeno which is usually taken to mean a member of a different species who evolved on a different world. Space Marines are still members of our species and they were born human so that would mean they are not a xeno race or not considered by any, besides you, to be a xeno race. 

The fear of xeno species is similar to a fear of lions. They fear them because they are dangerous and must be treated as such. How is it unhealthy to fear that which has shown only hostility to you and your race? There is no reason for them to trust any of the major alien groups.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

I personally hate marines because whilst the army I collect, Sisters of Battle, couldn't even get a 3rd ed update all to themselves and I’m still using sixteen year old metals (Where are the plastics GW?) the marines get every second to third release spot.

The oft used excuse about they are the most popular doesn't hold water as if they were so popular that they will sell regardless then update everyone else because they will continue to sell regardless.

If, on the other hand, they only sell so well because they are under perpetual update.
Then work on the other armies so they can get some if the marine's sales.

---

As for the question, would i still play?
Of course, no Marines mean Sisters should get an update sometime this millenium.

---



gen.ahab said:


> The fear of xeno species is similar to a fear of lions. They fear them because they are dangerous and must be treated as such. How is it unhealthy to fear that which has shown only hostility to you and your race? There is no reason for them to trust any of the major alien groups.


As for Marines, we only have had a good half of them turn traitor and almost utterly destroy everything else and then we have a good chapter or two turn every few decades or so since.
With that kind of track record I'd personally take refuge with the Tau then the Marines anyday.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I dunno, I'd definitely still play 40k because I won't ever play another army, I'm green through and through, but theres nothing like "takin' dem supa 'uman gits down a peg or tree" you're better trained, better equipped, better armored, but I've got 200 friends and a chip on my shoulder.

I'd definitely miss beating up those holier then thou alien-hatin' aliens. Eldar just don't make the same crunchy sound.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kettu said:


> As for Marines, we only have had a good half of them turn traitor and almost utterly destroy everything else and then we have a good chapter or two turn every few decades or so since.
> With that kind of track record I'd personally take refuge with the Tau then the Marines anyday.


OH that was heresy era. We are much nicer now.... promise.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It's an interesting question. I would like to think so.....but honestly I would probably stop playing altogether. The Space Wolves are my favorite army (from both background, character, gaming and modeling/painting perspectives) and if they were just removed I doubt I would be able to go on. None of the other army's appeal to me enough for me to build up a force and use them (although I have used some of them in the past to give them a fair go, and Imperial Guard are alright). Space Wolves or bust for me.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm...let's see what that'd leave us with. I'm assuming no sub-chapters or marine variants as well, so no Daemonhunters, Blood Angels, Space Wolves, Chaos Marines, Black Templar, Dark Angels, or Witch Hunters.

This leaves us with Imperial Guard, Tyranids, Orks, Necron, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Chaos Daemons, and Tau.

Not a bad setup, if you ask me. There's certianly a much better balance between vehicles and monstrous creatures in most games. The biggest differences would be that there'd be virtually no 2+ saves (except that one Nid unit, and Ork meganobz), no land raiders, and far fewer impressive independent characters in general.

So yeah, I'd still play. Looks like fun. ^_^


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I wouldn't get into the game and if they dropped the codices now I would drop out of the game completely. if they were in the lore of the game but had no codices how could GW explain how there are over 1000 chapters of marines and 10,000 year old chaos worshipers but no sight of them anywhere on the boards? the actual story would have to be changed, like how they got rid of squats and wrote them out of the lore. the story would then have to be rewritten and probably the great story twist that has to be in every major game would be eldar vs. dark eldar and the whole thing of favouritism and fangoyage would go on them then. 

that whole irrational fear of xenos is common in every army except for maybe orks where it isn't a fear but a challenge. Eldar are arrogant over every other race out there and think that everything is below them, tau if you don't agree with us you don't deserve to live, nids if you;re not us you'll be used to make us, guard, sisters and Knights fall under the same style as the marines. 

Marines taken as just starter armies that get all the attention with no proper story behind them is a stupid outlook on them too. each one has their flaws and their upsides. you look a little deeper than the normal and you see a whole new depth and story to each preset marine chapter with their own codex. like the ultramarines. they pretty much worship the codex as a holy bible and everything within it's pages is gospel. but it's becoming outdated and following the codex as written is causing them to take heavy losses. they have to make a decision to either drop their 10,000 year old "religion" to adapt o modern times, or face a slow destruction. Not bad for the UltrSmurf Spess Muhreens now is it???


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

So basically the only people who would still play are people who don't give a flying fuck about the fluff and just live to play with the minis without knowing WTF they are about? Ok... That is fine but then there is the I blindly hate marines so no reason other then the fact they have a good stat line and people like to play them... And have no problem with others losing what brought them the game and what they like to play... Ass holes iow. That only includes those who are happy they are gone for the simple fact they are populer and have a good stat line.

Edit: ok went over the top but still.... Loving that they are gone simply because other like the is not cool. I am not saying I think people should want to stop if people like me get pissy. If that was so no one would ever do anything.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

No, what the fuck would I do with all my Chaos Marines? Sell them for scrap? I could get maybe... Five bucks out of the hundreds of dollars that I've dumped into Gamesworkshop. I'm actually starting to regret having done that, better things to dump cash into. -.-


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, lengthen lengthen lengthen


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> If they never made them into an army I would wonder why their main fluff money maker isn’t an army and play warmachine more.
> 
> If they removed them I would say fuck you and still use my codex with my friends. To me the wolves are the most appealing army out there and I just hate the rest tbh, I can either choose between some of the most inefficient soldiers in history, ***** space elves, blue commie monkey, OR green dipshits..... actually I rather like the green dipshits but the rest can burn in a fiery pit of eat shit and die.


How very 'edummacated.' 
I doubt that space Marines would be the poster boys anymore, seeing as they aren't an army. I'd bet it'd be Guard instead. As for removing them, I'm pretty sure every space marine player would agree with you in saying 'Fuck you!' to GW and play them anyway.
I'd be perfectly happy playing anyway, seeing as I started with Eldar and now I'm playing the green tide. Although I never really had a problem with space marines anyway.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If the space marines were completely removed from the hobby, I actually wouldn't play. Not because I would be interested in no other army, hell I play every army.

I wouldn't play because I would never be introduced to the hobby. I was introduced through the game chaos gate, shown to me by a friend; its space marines vs chaos marines, can't have it without marines. He was introduced to the game by his brother, a die-hard marine player since the rogue trader days. They were the army that got him into the hobby, none other would do.

So he's not interested, never introduces his younger brother to it, who never gets chaos gate because he isn't into the game and it doesn't exist, and so I'm not introduced to it. Lovely chains of events that one.


Thats answering the question of would I still ayer if they were never in the game. If they got dropped tomorrow, yeah I'd still be playing; I'd have no trouble not playing them because I play a lot of other armies anyway. Bit of a loss, because a fair number of my armylist rules are based around marines and chaos marines.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

If they were dropped I wouldn't play for the sake of the point that I've spent $600 on marines and paints and the like and to have all of that become officially unplayable would mean I would never support GW again and replace it with copious amounts of mudslinging. 

Had Space Marines never existed I'd still play, I'd be playing Guard. I'd be playing Guard now if it wasn't for the Reformation era background of the DA.


----------

